# Weld-Ins?



## pallidamors (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anybody have any weld-in mufflers on their car? If so what year is your goat and what type of muffler do you have?:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have an '04. i put SpinTech Pro Streets (6335) in the stock '04 location. several '05-'06 guys have put Pro Streets in the same location. if you used that you may want to get the opposite offset ones (6334) as i had custom pipes bent and the straight thru was the best for me. i have LT's and my exhaust disconnects at the collectors with 3 bolts flanges. the mids are welded parts ( 3" x 21" Power Sticks and pipes) back to the 2 bolt flanges and then from the x-pipe back to the tips it's one welded piece. 10 bolts and i can take the whole thing out and no leaks. ya that's right i have 4 mufflers and it's loud as h*ll


----------



## pallidamors (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks svede....were you a memeber of another gto forum? Also what did the 2 mufflers run you cost wise?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*weld in mufflers*

I have a 06 with Super trapps! Adjustable/Tuneable and a great sound! Lightweight too! They are on the end of the exhaust!!arty:


----------

